# Looking For Some Beautiful Rims



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

I love the black trim on those spokes... good call.


----------



## Lucky Jimmy95 (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes! They are sexy, I want to get some like that especially because my car is black. Do you have any suggestions or links?


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Options are pretty slim for our car. 2012 Chevy Cruze LT Rims & Custom Wheels at CARiD.com


----------



## Lucky Jimmy95 (Apr 8, 2013)

So, is there anyone who bought some that style that really likes what they got?


----------



## BlackMamba12 (Apr 6, 2013)

Lucky Jimmy95 said:


> So, is there anyone who bought some that style that really likes what they got?


Yea, I got 18inch sparco assetto gara Matte Graphite Silver


----------



## Lucky Jimmy95 (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh those look cool, can you post a picture of them please?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

One tip that I'm going to give to you before going on my way, is that not all rims "fit" on all cars.

One rim can look amazing on a 200, but look weird/like **** on a Cruze. Find a similar rim, but make sure the style/color combo actually fits the car.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Good tip ..your money your choice....


----------



## BlackMamba12 (Apr 6, 2013)

Lucky Jimmy95 said:


> Oh those look cool, can you post a picture of them please?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

If you're willing to purchase from overseas your selection increases.

ASA GT3
18x8


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

evo77 said:


> If you're willing to purchase from overseas your selection increases.
> 
> ASA GT3
> 18x8


Now these look nice.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Autec Yucon
17x7.5
+38


----------



## Lucky Jimmy95 (Apr 8, 2013)

Does anyone happen to have those Konigs I was talking about?


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

I have been looking at those Konigs too, click the link below and click see it on your car..

Wheel Products By Vehicle - Discount Tire


----------



## Lucky Jimmy95 (Apr 8, 2013)

caughron01 said:


> I have been looking at those Konigs too, click the link below and click see it on your car..
> 
> Wheel Products By Vehicle - Discount Tire


Wow, this is great. Thanks for this, guy!


----------

